# Refinished farm table (Many photos)



## Adam Fausch (Sep 27, 2015)

refinished my great grandfathers farm table. It is probably 100 years old. Them, their 10 kids and two hired hands ate around it. Over the years it spent 20-30 years in a corn crib and 20-30 years in various basements. I could save 4 leaves. It is minwax Fruit wood and then 5 coats of spar Urathene. It had casters so I added a couple 3 inch blocks to raise it up. Still has some character but kind of want that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2015)

Adam, that is beautiful! It's really special that it came from your great grandfather, that has to feel good to sit down with your family at it. Nice job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Fantastic recovery! That will be a family heirloom for another 100 years! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 28, 2015)

Boy the stories that table could tell. Excellent save. Glad you left some of the "character".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 28, 2015)

That turned out very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks. Yes time to start some be memories. Refinishing is different work. It's nice when it's an heirloom piece but it's more fun to work with a new project.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 30, 2015)

Really nice job Adam. One of the best parts of woodworking are those type of restorations IMO. Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

